# 6 mos here, 6mos there



## paglia (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,
I'm American, my husband of more than 30 years is Italian. We have always lived in Italy, but now want to live 6 months in US and six months in Italy . My husband has a B2/B1 visa that will last 12 years. Our question: does requesting residency in the US compromise in any way residency or citizenship in Italy? If so, how? Would there be any other problems connected with an Italian married to an American moving to the States for 6 months a year? Tax questions? Health insurance? The Italian sites treating this are incomprehensible, even for an Italian!Thanks for any help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Citizenship for him is not a problem.

Residency? Not really from the Italian point of view. He'd need to cancel it but if he is still living in Italy for any period they shouldn't allow him to cancel it.

Tax issues? The US might try taxing him. 

He'd need US health insurance. No problem from the Italian side.


----------

